# What's the best way to remove nails from joist hanger?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why does it need to be moved? If it's not where a seam falls then leave it.
Flat bar and a hammers the only way, not fun, but got to be done.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

You can try an angle grinder.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Actually, now that I think about it, why is there a joist hanger on your rafter?


----------



## johnv713 (Jul 14, 2014)

Davejss said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, why is there a joist hanger on your rafter?



You know what i meant. 

I have an angle grinder but not enough room to get under the nail heads to cut thru. I sorta mangled a hanger using hammer and pry bar. 

The reason I need to rehang them is because they're not an even 2 ft apart from one another. Got to take them all off tomorrow which i'm sure is a joy :furious:

just picked up a cats paw nail puller from HD. Hope that'll do it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck.
A flat bar under the hanger to get the nails up a little bit then pry them out from there is the best way.
Once again if there not where a seam falls leave them alone.


----------



## johnv713 (Jul 14, 2014)

No unfortunately they/re not where the seam falls. A good 2-3 inches off. I thought I measured it right the first time until I tried to put up plywood for shingles. That's when i noticed they're off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never want to be using an angle grinder, all those metal flakes are going to rust any place they hit the next day.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Yeah, an angle grinder is not a good idea. Like it was said, get a flat bar behind the bracket to lift the nail and then pry out with your choice of tool. I like a nail puller.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like you got your work cut out :-( Would cutting the plywood to suit the rafters be an option? I often have to do that when sheathing trussed roofs, I've had jobs where there's not a single full sheet on the whole house :-(


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cats paw will do it. But if it is only ONE, maybe just add another rafter.....or take prior advice and cut plywood,


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

ront02769 said:


> Cats paw will do it. But if it is only ONE, maybe just add another rafter.....or take prior advice and cut plywood,


The problem with a cats paw is that it's design to dig under the fastener. Since the fasteners are nailed up against the bracket the bracket inhibits the cats paw from really doing it's job. I would use the cats paw after you have been able to lift the nail head above the bracket face.


----------



## johnv713 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cat paw didn't fit the nail head so i use the ole trusty pry bar. Mangled a few hangers but nothing a hammer can't fix  

Cutting plywood is not an option. Dont have a table saw or a bigger enough saw for that kind of a job.


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

A circular saw would be used to cut the sheet of plywood... Nothing fancy.


----------



## Spot on (Apr 13, 2013)

Your best bet would be to buy yourself a stiletto titanium hammer and titanium cats paw. You should also buy the titanium flat bar and mini flat bar to round out your collection. Otherwise just use cheaper steel tools.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

ChiTownPro said:


> The problem with a cats paw is that it's design to dig under the fastener. Since the fasteners are nailed up against the bracket the bracket inhibits the cats paw from really doing it's job. I would use the cats paw after you have been able to lift the nail head above the bracket face.


Indeed it is....but residential joist hangers are thin and I have removed, or had someone remove, many. And trust me a catsaw will easily do the trick. Ron


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

ront02769 said:


> Indeed it is....but residential joist hangers are thin and I have removed, or had someone remove, many. And trust me a catsaw will easily do the trick. Ron


That's all I do is residential. It's not impossible, but work smart no hard. Like I said a cats paw is not the best design to remove hangers. A flat bar under the bracket makes quick work.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Just my 2c, I've tried both but its a cats paw for me. I find the smaller size easier to deal with.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

This is what I use on hangers. Use one end to get under the nail and pop the head up and then the other end to pull it.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

The end to the right would be essentially a cats paw. Ron


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

ront02769 said:


> The end to the right would be essentially a cats paw. Ron


Not really. I'm seriously not just arguing for arguing sake, but the nail puller and cats paw are not the same. While they look similar, when you exam them up close they are night and day.

The cats paw is more like the end on the left, not right. It's scooped and rounded, not flat like I nail puller.

Here's a cats paw:


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Indeed you have shown ONE type of cat's paw. I have a couple of those. But I ALSO have the double end type with one claw at a right angle and the other just offset like the right end of the one in the pix. And the offset end is what would be easiest for getting nails in joist hangers esp if joists were already installed. Anyway, done with this thread. Ron


----------



## johnv713 (Jul 14, 2014)

just out of curiosity why is the opening so small the nail heads won't fit?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

OP, are you talking about moving the hurricane ties? Otherwise, don't most people just toe-nail the rafters to a ridge-board?
I think I'm missing something.
Got any pics?


----------



## johnv713 (Jul 14, 2014)

No not the hurricane ties. I used Strong Tie #8D 1 1/2 inc hot dip galvanize nails to nail in the joist hanger to my header board. 

Will snaps some pics in a few. Thanks


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

ront02769 said:


> Indeed you have shown ONE type of cat's paw. I have a couple of those. But I ALSO have the double end type with one claw at a right angle and the other just offset like the right end of the one in the pix. And the offset end is what would be easiest for getting nails in joist hangers esp if joists were already installed. Anyway, done with this thread. Ron


Actually, that is a cats paw. Other's are different pullers and bars. A cats paw is pretty specific. Cats paw isn't a category, but a specific tool. What you are experiencing is Sawzall syndrome. Bosch doesn't make a Sawzall, they make a recip. Remember: All Sawzalls are recips, but not all recips are Sawzalls. Same with a catspaw.


----------



## johnv713 (Jul 14, 2014)

ChiTownPro said:


> Actually, that is a cats paw. Other's are different pullers and bars. A cats paw is pretty specific. Cats paw isn't a category, but a specific tool. What you are experiencing is Sawzall syndrome. Bosch doesn't make a Sawzall, they make a recip. Remember: All Sawzalls are recips, but not all recips are Sawzalls. Same with a catspaw.



Hey all this specs talk is hurting my brain


----------

